

The Grammar Book Creators (Bloggers, Engineers, Scientists): Write Impressively - richardofyork
https://grammarbookforcreators.com

======
petervandijck
That landing page isn't that well written.

"expelling the excrescence and allowing your graceful prose to emerge. "

------
dfine
This book features two adverbs on the cover page.

~~~
webmaven
If verbing weirds language, adverbing...?

